# W. D. Killen on deposing a faithless magistrate



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 22, 2021)

When the public magistrate proves faithless, and when he is determined to betray the interests of the commonwealth, then the citizens may take measures for their own safety, and may assume that power which he so ruinously prostitutes. When this classic city [Londonderry] was invested, and when the chief magistrate had resolved upon a base surrender, was he not forced to flee when his projects were discovered, and were not the citizens warranted to occupy his place with braver and more trusty governors? ...

For more, see W. D. Killen on deposing a faithless magistrate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Dec 23, 2021)

That’s good. What sad times we are in though, where the citizenry is so ignorant of these principles and so disunited itself.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Travis Fentiman (Dec 23, 2021)

I would go against the popular-reformed-covenanter narrative that moderns are far from the notion of deposing magistrates:

How many times have presidents been impeached and attempted to be deposed in our lifetime?


----------

